# The Curse of Mr. Bean (thoughts)



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, The Curse of Mr Bean off ITunes:

Do you think Bean ever goes after those boys who caused him to fall from the diving board?

Likewise, I wish i could be a fly on the wall when the parents of the little girl in the yellow swimsuit realise that she's got a pair of men's swim trunks with her as well as her snorkel.

I wonder if the women's swimming class that Bean flashes are traumatised for long?

I have a family photo from that era taken at my local swimming centre of the beginners swimmers class and EVERY ONE of the small girls is wearing some variation of the swimsuit the little girl in The Curse of Mr Bean wore.

And of course even if eighties culture and fashion hadn't "hung over" into the early nineties, since there was no year zero, 1990 is part of the previous decade.

These boys look pure evil:









Little Imp in Yellow Swimsuit should have gotten her own SuperTed style spin-off:


----------

